# HELP!!! I can't identify this goose...



## dsl_pwrd_ford (Nov 2, 2008)

Do you know what kind of geese these are? I've been told that it's a quill lake goose.

The two live pictures are of a goose that I saw in Iowa about 30 miles past the Nebraska border, hanging out with Canadas. The link of pictures(click on small pic for more pics) is of a goose that I shot tuesday south of Omaha, NE while Canada hunting. It came in with a flock of Canadas and didn't make it out. It's got white primary feathers on one wing, faint cheek patches and even the white bar on it's chest. The live one has a different bill, but other than that it's pretty much the same.







Your help would be appreciated


----------



## LSSU-LAKER (Oct 11, 2005)

The goose in small photo definetely looks like a speck-snow hybrid. Organge feet and, white around the bill, tan head -- speck. The grinner on the beak, and white in the wings -- snow.

The other larger photos are of a domestic goose -- Chinese goose. My dog caught one a few years ago.

JW


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

the live ones are domestic geese for sure theres some running around outside my house right now actually. couldnt tell ya for the dead one though


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

That's a pretty sweet hybrid!

And the live ones, yeah, domestic. African to be specific.



> The other larger photos are of a domestic goose -- Chinese goose.


Chinese are pure white.


----------



## dsl_pwrd_ford (Nov 2, 2008)

i'm really confused for both. they are exactly the same except the dead one has the orange/black bill and does not have that bump. they both have the dark gray stripe down the head and neck.

if it is a quill lake goose then i would like to mount it. if it's a cross between a canada and a farm goose then i don't want to waste my money.


----------



## jerry chauvin (Aug 29, 2008)

they are brown china geese they are domestic pure breed geese my freind raises them


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Take it to a biologist and see what they say.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

jerry chauvin said:


> they are brown china geese they are domestic pure breed geese my freind raises them


No.

http://www.mcmurrayhatchery.com/product/african.html


----------



## dsl_pwrd_ford (Nov 2, 2008)

huntingdude16 said:


> jerry chauvin said:
> 
> 
> > they are brown china geese they are domestic pure breed geese my freind raises them
> ...


the one i shot doesn't have the black knob on the bill. My taxidermist absolutely believes it's a Quill Lake Goose. He said: Quill's have a white bar on the chest (yes), white primary feathers (yes, on one wing), cheek patches (faint, but yes). According to him, no 2 quills look alike. From the pictures I have seen on the web, most Quills look like faded canadas with a white bar on their chest and can sometimes have orange bills and fit.

How would I find a local biologist? If anyone knows of an email address I can email them the pics.
Thanks A LOT guys! we are getting closer to finding an answer.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

its not a quills lake goose. rick acker has a pic of one on here somewere. the ones in the pics alive like said before are african geese not a hybrid or anything special


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

[email protected]

The G&F would be a good place to start.


----------



## boranger (Mar 11, 2008)

mount that bird it is onces in a lifetime my friend it is a hybrid snow and speck, very cool!!


----------



## dsl_pwrd_ford (Nov 2, 2008)

boranger said:


> mount that bird it is onces in a lifetime my friend it is a hybrid snow and speck, very cool!!


believe me, I want to. I just want to make sure it's not a farm bird mix. I'm gonna call Nebraska Game and Parks tomorrow.


----------



## Franchi 9-12 (Oct 16, 2008)

Found this on the forums here, this might help



J.D. said:


> Heres a nice quills lake goose I shot last week. The pictures dont do it justice. One wing was shot up pretty bad, but Im going to be getting it dead mounted so it shouldnt matter. You cant tell in the pics, but it had 2 bright white toe nails.


----------



## dsl_pwrd_ford (Nov 2, 2008)

I found these while researching the quill lake goose. I just can't get past the striking resemblence to an african goose.

http://www.goosehuntingchat.com/viewtopic.php?t=4935

http://wadena.sasktelwebhosting.com/Con ... eGoose.htm

http://wadena.sasktelwebhosting.com/Con ... Goose2.htm


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

I agree with the others that said snow/speck cross. All the characteristics point to this. Definitly worthy of a mount.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)




----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

Comparing the size of those feet to your hands, thats some barnyard breeding. :beer:

If your taxi thinks its a Quills, you need a new taxi.


----------



## boranger (Mar 11, 2008)

it does not have a belly for a farm bird ,I have did one bird like yours in my shop 5or 6 years back, you really have a great bird there!!!!!this is much more cool than a quills lake goose! I would give up every banded bird I have shoot for a bird like that. that not very many,but thay mean the world to me !


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Def. Not a "quill".

My guess is some sort of piebald (color mutation) specklebelly.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Spec blue hybrid that would be my guess.


----------



## dsl_pwrd_ford (Nov 2, 2008)

i sent the pics off to a biologist. i'll let you know. thanks again guys


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

trapper_2 said:


> its not a quills lake goose. rick acker has a pic of one on here somewere. the ones in the pics alive like said before are african geese not a hybrid or anything special


It is NOT a Quills. I will promise you that! I would guess that it is a spec/snow cross or Spec/Canada.

Either way cool bird and a true mounter!


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

Look at the size. That bird is every bit as big as the 2 Canadas that are next to it.

Anybody ever shoot a 10 pound Speck or Blue? :lol:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

It looks extremely similar to one I saw earlier this fall West of Grand Forks. Would have loved to shoot it.


----------



## dsl_pwrd_ford (Nov 2, 2008)

I just got off the phone with a wildlife biologist. He suspects that it's a Canada/Domestic Bean Goose cross. While it is a unique bird, it is not a unique situation.

Now the question is: Would you mount it? It's a really pretty and odd bird, but $400 is a lot to spend on a canada/ farm cross.


----------



## fishstuffer (Nov 29, 2006)

look like this???


----------



## dsl_pwrd_ford (Nov 2, 2008)

no, it's gray instead of tan. there is a link in my first post.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

dsl_pwrd_ford said:


> I just got off the phone with a wildlife biologist. He suspects that it's a Canada/Domestic Bean Goose cross. While it is a unique bird, it is not a unique situation.
> 
> Now the question is: Would you mount it? It's a really pretty and odd bird, but $400 is a lot to spend on a canada/ farm cross.


The real question is....will you ever have a chance to spend $400 on a goose like this again? I would put it on the wall!


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

I don't have a clue what breed that goose is, but that last picture, is the water really that green,if so I wouldn't let my dog go in there!!!


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

My opinion, MOUNT it..... odds are you will never shoot another one like it. For sure a mutant/hybrid of some kind.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Not a Quill's, but absolutely a mounter. You'll more than likely never even see a bird like that again.


----------



## dsl_pwrd_ford (Nov 2, 2008)

jkern said:


> If your taxi thinks its a Quills, you need a new taxi.


well he was wrong, but he does damn good work. i had a red head and a woodie done there that looked fantastic


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

It does look like a bean goose after looking it up.


----------



## ksfowler (Oct 4, 2007)

I think it is a partial albino juvy whitefront. i dont think it is a snow/whitefront cross because it has a few white primary wing feathers. If any thing it should be going on the wall.


----------



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

I would definitely mount it!! That is by far one of the coolest geese i have ever seen. I would be thrilled to shoot it. Put that thing on the wall man!! That is a once in a lifetime bird!! :beer:


----------



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

if you dont mount thay bird i will come get it and have it mounted for myself PM me thanks.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Will you ever shoot one again? I'm going to chance it and say no. :wink:

It belongs on the wall for sure.


----------



## dsl_pwrd_ford (Nov 2, 2008)

I emailed the chief biologist, and he said: that i shot a hybrid that favors the bean goose genetics with a mix of another species. It has the dorsal feathers more like a canada and also resembles a white front.

I used to firmly believe that it had to be a cross of a chinese or african goose. Even though it did not have any of the odd bill characteristics of those two. It does have the same exact stripe on the top of the head and down the neck. However, i am doubting that assumption because it had to get the orange feet from somewhere and it did not come from those two.

unless it crossed with a speck, DAMMIT! lol


----------



## dsl_pwrd_ford (Nov 2, 2008)

if it flies it dies said:


> if you dont mount thay bird i will come get it and have it mounted for myself PM me thanks.


pay half and i'll let you look at it all you want :lol:


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

I hate be say but i think it is a farm goose that you shot. Toulouse(sp) i believe is the name. These domestice geese will live along side wild geese and will adapt their habits to conform with the canada geese. The biggest reason for me saying this is that the domestic geese will lose some of there characteristics like the bulg on there bill or a overly fat body. I found a white goose living with some black geese and it turned out to be just a farm goose with a smaller bill. I dig up the link so you can read for yourself.


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

That looks like the same bird I saw with a big group of Canadas walking around the Boystown pond 3-4 weeks ago. Wierd looking bird.

Sean


----------

